# Tropheus Polli "Bulu Point"



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Enjoy guys!

Male



















Female holding




























Youngins


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice! How big is the group?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I around 25+

You wouldn't believe but I built this group from 5 original fish.


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice! The blue eyes make the fish IMO.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I have to agree!

Thanks for the kind remark. :thumb:


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great looking fish. Very different fropm most Tropheus.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you Sir!

Glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## semihardjo (Apr 11, 2010)

wonderful photo, clear and sharp..
thanks for sharing


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

No problem! :thumb:

I will try to take some shots with my flash to see how much sharper I can get the image to come out.


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Love those rare tropheus


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Sup Gene!

As do I my friend.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

you started a group of 25 from 5 original? wow what was the original ratio of male to female? and how lag has it taken to get to this point of 25 of them?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I got 5 as a gift in May of last year. Ratio was 4m/1f

I have since breed close to 70 fry.

25-30 were kept solely for me.

I gave the next 25 fry to the importer that gave me the original 5.

I have 15-20 sitting in a breeder box right now.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow that is awesome! you are the cichlid whisperer..*hehe*


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

you mean 4f/1m right? or 4 males???


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

no, 4 males and 1 female.

I even had a petro moshi in the tank I was breeding them in.


----------

